
What's the point of chewing gum? - js4
https://medium.com/@jsfour/whats-the-point-of-chewing-gum-880c020c32d4#.iftjia44m
======
HoopleHead
Wow! —that was vacuous!

~~~
kazinator
How "inelastic demand" is worked in is brilliant, though.

